

Show HN: Bunyan-shadower - mewwts
https://github.com/mewwts/bunyan-shadower

======
eklem
Cool, I'll test this one on my indexer project:
[https://github.com/eklem/life-indexer](https://github.com/eklem/life-indexer)

